# Need help with wood stove glass/adhesive PLEASE



## rwfoster (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello all.  I'm having a bit of trouble with my wood stove glass.  I recently bought my home and the stove came with it.  It's a pretty standard black iron woodburner with a 13"x6" piece of "viewing" glass in the door.  I broke the original glass trying to remove it and replace all of the gaskets, etc.  I ordered a new piece of pyroceram (sp??) that fits like a glove.  I also bought one of those gasket replacement kits from a local hardware store that came with the cement and a few different sizes of rope gasket.  I removed and replaced all of the ropes as per the directions.  I also glued the rope gasket for the glass in to its own channel and let it set up, then I added the glue to the side of the gasket facing the glass and pressed the glass to it and held it for the reccommended 10 minutes or so.  There are no retaining clips or screws for the glass, only a "u" channel at the bottom that holds the glass like a tray.  The directions on the adhesive reccommended a 2 hour wait time to let it set up properly, and I actually let it sit overnight thinking that would do the trick.  

After a few hours of "moderate" temperature burning, the glass completely came away from the gasket - the only thing keeping it from completely falling out is the "u" channel/tray I described previously.  Thinking I did everything "right", I thought maybe I was a little too sparing of the glue itself, so after a long cool-down, I reapplied the glue in larger quantity and repeated my previous work and let it all set up.  This time, same result - after a few hours of burning the glass fell away again.  Only this time, due to the liberal amount of glue I used, it seems the glue bubbled up and ran down the outside of stove glass (think yellow paint running down a window pane).  So now, my glass still isn't in the stove and it seems to be at least semi-permanently stained by the glue running down it.  I can live with the stains if I must, but I REALLY need the glass back in there asap.  Any help would be greatly appreciated and thanks a lot for reading all of this

Ryan


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 13, 2010)

try high temp silicone. I install all my gaskets with it.
Are you sure there were no retaining clips or anything that mounted at the top to hold it in place?
Any holes up there? Maybe tap a couple small holes and make a couple s.s. retaining clips held in place with a couple small s.s. screws?


----------



## rwfoster (Feb 13, 2010)

High temp silicone....got it, I'll give it a try.  Also, I took a closer look with a flashlight.  You're right, I see 3 holes up top but no hardware.  I'll have to try to work something out.  Thanks a lot for the reply!

Ryan


----------



## stanleyjohn (Feb 13, 2010)

The glue is great for keeping a gasket in place around the door but for glass i dont think it would work good.A pic of your door and the glass would help us here in a solution.What i would do is drill and tap four holes into the door corners adjacent to the glass and get some high temp glass clips that can be secured into the tapped holes which should hold the glass in place.The big question is if you have room and enough drilling deaph for making the tapped holes!that why a pic here would help.If you cant tap holes then you could drill all the way threw the door and secure a threaded spacer from the outside of the door to which you can secure a glass clip.You can countersink the hole so it can be filled later with some heat filler compound so it wouldn't be a eye sore from the outside.I like dreaming up ideas!sometimes they work other times oh well try again.


----------



## grateful (Feb 13, 2010)

Glass without retainers?? You may want to contact the manufacturer to get advise on that one. Or, consider removing the door and use a light amount of even pressure to secure the glass to the door. A piece of plywood a little larger than the glass and a pad between the glass and the plywood- use bricks or something equivalent to apply even pressure. The glass will break easily so the pressure must be applied evenly, you may want to set everything up without the glass- see how much weight is required to compress the gasket slightly... Most gasket cements require heat to cure completely.
I would get out the wire brush- there should be holes for screws somewhere.


----------



## rwfoster (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks a lot for all the replies guys.  We just got power back after a week from the blizzard here.  If I can't work something out I'll dig through the mess that is my home and find the camera and post some pics.  I really appreciate all the advice!

Ryan


----------



## rwfoster (Feb 13, 2010)

Just an  update.  I was able to purchase stainless steel screws and washers that work pretty well.  I needed to cut a small piece of flat gasket to adhere to the back of the part of the washers that come in contact with the actuall "glass".  That took up the space just fine and the glass is "snug" ....for now.  A fairly temporary fix I know, but will do the job until I can get the correct parts or at least something closer to spec.  Thanks again for all the help....you guys got me looking in the right place!!

Ryan


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 14, 2010)

rwfoster said:
			
		

> Just an  update.  I was able to purchase stainless steel screws and washers that work pretty well.  I needed to cut a small piece of flat gasket to adhere to the back of the part of the washers that come in contact with the actuall "glass".  That took up the space just fine and the glass is "snug" ....for now.  A fairly temporary fix I know, but will do the job until I can get the correct parts or at least something closer to spec.  Thanks again for all the help....you guys got me looking in the right place!!
> 
> Ryan



Glad it worked out for you. Post some pics anyways sometime, still curious to see the set up.


----------

